
Running a 400+ Node Elasticsearch Cluster - antonha
http://underthehood.meltwater.com/blog/2018/02/06/running-a-400+-node-es-cluster/
======
wvl0
Hello Meltwater, long time no speak!

Two things when we migrated to ES2 last year (ES6 migration will be done this
year), from an Ops perspective:

1\. dots in field names:
[https://www.elastic.co/guide/en/elasticsearch/reference/2.4/...](https://www.elastic.co/guide/en/elasticsearch/reference/2.4/dots-
in-names.html). Took me by surprise even though I ran the migration plugin.
This was before Elastic actually rolled back their position and added an allow
dots in field names startup param - seriously.

2\. Translog flushing behavior changes. If you have replicas set
index.translog.durability to async. This results in 80% less IOPS in my case.

Great article, great ex-employer.

